# Comparisons



## plan_D (Jul 11, 2004)

I need the comparisons on statistics and handlings, maybe some pilot reports on these aircraft please. 

Hurricane II Vs. Bf-109E/F
Spitfire V IX Vs. Bf-109E/F 
Hurricane II Vs. Yak-1 
Yak-1 Vs. Bf-109E/F 

Thank you, in advance. And I hope you understand what I'm asking for. 8)


----------

